# Unexpected benefit with iPad



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

This was a surprise. I had bought a book last week to learn REGEX (regular expressions). I'd been reading it in iBooks with no problem. I decided last night to read it on my K2 before going to sleep (just to see if the Kindle still worked), so I turned on the bedside light, hopped into be and started reading. Within a few minutes, I was completely confused by the sample expressions that were being given. I got up, went and got the iPad, and compared the two. It turns out the results of the expressions were being nicely highlighted in iBooks, but not on the Kindle at all, and highlighted in an almost invisible shade of blue on the iPad Kindle app.

I wondered why it didn’t seem to matter what expression was used, it always found nothing! 

I shall continue my learning experience reading in iBooks.


Mike


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Interesting. I've noticed formatting differences between the 2 sources too.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

I love turning pages on my iPad! Now I realize how much I don't like clicking a button to turn a page. It never bothered me before, but the iPad is great -- why can't we have 2-page mode on the iPad when reading on the Kindle app? 

I haven't bought any iPad books. I haven't connected to Internet either, but it looks like I'm going to have to do that since our building at the office isn't wireless. Grrrrrr. Someone said if I go outside to the loading dock (hahaha) I can pick up a signal. Not very productive to have to do that in a high rise! ha ha


----------

